# ???implantation or Af



## Taurusgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have a question about implantation bleeding.

I ovulated on the 25th Feb but this morning I had a small amount of bleeding that I thought may be Af but now it has stopped. I came off the pill about 3weeks ago so I think my period should come next week. My periods have never been regular so I'm not sure whats going on? 

Any ideas if this is implantation or my period? I am going to test in about 5days if my period doesn't properly arrive. 

Thanks in advance. 

X


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Taurusgirl  it could be both either implanation spotting /bleeding or period is on her way.
Good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Taurusgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Becky, 

Thanks for your reply unfortunately it was a my period but there is always next month. 

How r things going with you Becky?

xx


----------

